# Looking for discontinued part for Craftsman router.



## outdoorsman2821 (May 16, 2011)

I'm looking for a 1/2" Collette assembly kit for my Craftsman router, model #315-275000, the part number is 974252-003 but is discontinued. I've look at the sears-partsdirect website as well as some other parts stores I've pulled up on yahoo.

Does anyone have any ideas how I can get this part?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

is this the one that is made of metal? with three prongs to screw it to the base of the router?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

try here.
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/Router-Parts/Model-315275000/0247/0740000/P9030055/00001

scroll down the page.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

If the part can't be sourced, I'd probably look for an identical router on Craigslist or Ebay. I couldn't imagine it being too expensive on the used market. Then you'd have lot of spare parts.


----------



## outdoorsman2821 (May 16, 2011)

bigike - I'm not sure if it's a 3-prong, the 1/4" collette I have for the router is a 2-prong but the 1/2" might be a 3. Does it really matter? But yes, the collette does screw into the router base. Do you have any thoughts?

Like I said before, sears-parts direct does not offer this part any more. They suggested calling the repair centers in my area to see if anyone happens to have the part so I'm working my way down the list but so far none of them stock parts.

I'm open to any of your suggestions.


----------



## Cuda (Aug 4, 2011)

Has any one tried taking existing collet and having it machined to accept a larger bit (ie the 1/2" bit). I have a spare collet and am considering attempting this.


----------



## Ammo (Sep 17, 2011)

I have that exact router and I was looking to buy a new plastic base for it and found out it's discontinued. Maybe we can make a deal.


----------



## Cuda (Aug 4, 2011)

What do you propose Ammo, I currently have mine mounted on a router table and am not using the base as such. PS I inadvertantly deleted your email so if interested you can contact me again with your proposal.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That router was made by Ryobi…any chance that a Ryobi collet would fit it?


----------



## Ammo (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Cuda. 
I had someone tell me the same thing just yesterday. So I switched with the one that used to be on my router table with the 1/2'' one. Don't know why I didn't think of it sooner. Thanks for your input.


----------



## BAgar (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Cuda. Did you ever find this collet? I have the exact model and need the exact collet…


----------



## BAgar (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. I've seen this question asked here, but I need to ask also.
Can anyone help me locate part # 974252-003 1/2 collet assembly for my Craftsman 315.248870 plunge router?
I've been to Sears Partsdirect and even spoke to them and the part is discontinued with no substitute.
I'm searching feverishly everywhere as I love this router and don't want to replace it 
I need to be able to use my 1/2" bits though…
Any help is MUCH appreciated


----------



## martik777 (May 28, 2017)

I have some, contact me at [email protected]


----------

